# Martin Maryland 167



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

I had never seen one with German markings, excellent find!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I had never seen one with German markings, excellent find!



Me either! Amazing find!


----------



## DBII (Dec 15, 2014)

DBII


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 15, 2014)

maybe the french one after occupation...??

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Dec 16, 2014)

not sure the German one would be "serviceable"


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think this one would be an "atrape"or dummy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vichy France


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2016)

Case of mistaken id. Sorry


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 7, 2016)

That's not a Martin 167. It's a Bloch MB131. Sorry for the pedantry...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2016)

buffnut453 said:


> That's not a Martin 167. It's a Bloch MB131. Sorry for the pedantry...


You are quite right. Its not pedantry, its paying attention, which i do appreciate. I deleted the picture.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 7, 2016)

No worries, mate. We all make mistakes.

I do appreciate the photos you share - you've come up with some absolute corkers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2017)

1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## dogsbody (Apr 14, 2017)

From Monografie Lotnicze No.96.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2017)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 20, 2017)

Great interior pictures.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - RAF Martin 167A Maryland in N.Africa, Dec '42 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2019)

French Armee de L'Air, not RAF.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2019)

Maybe Aeronavale with the anchor on the rudder


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2019)

Yep - didn't spot that, more used to seeing an anchor over the roundel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2019)

What about the invasion stripes? They look more yellow/black than white/black when compared to the roundel. I couldn't find any Marylands during the Suez Crisis but I didn't look very hard


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION MARTIN 167 A | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION MARTIN 167 DU GLAM MAROC | eBay

GLAM


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION GLEN MARTIN 167 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION GLEN MARTIN 167 F | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND FACTORY PRODUCTION BALTIMORE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER DESERT ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> AVIATION PHOTO AVION MARTIN 167 DU GLAM MAROC | eBay
> 
> GLAM
> 
> View attachment 584638


AVIATION PHOTO AVION GLEN MARTIN 167 A3 A RABAT | eBay

GLAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO REPRINT AVION GLEN MARTIN 167F | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND SOUTH AFRICAN AIR FORCE VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO GLENN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND BOMBER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL 1941 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND BOMBER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO CENSOR STAMP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO CENSOR STAMP 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO CENSOR STAMP 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND BOMBER SIR HUGH DOWDING VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

genuine photograph WWII R.A.F. GLEN MARTIN MARYLAND BOMBER E 260 AR725 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND ROYAL NAVY FLEET AIR ARM ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND FACTORY PRODUCTION BALTIMORE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay

11-12-1939 Monday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND ROYAL NAVY FLEET AIR ARM ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN 167 MARYLAND ROYAL NAVY FLEET AIR ARM ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER DESERT ORIGINAL VINTAGE BRITISH OFFICIAL PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER DESERT ORIGINAL VINTAGE BRITISH OFFICIAL PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO 1941 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO 1941 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

MARTIN 187 BALTIMORE MIDDLE EAST RAF ORIGINAL 1942 VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN 187 BALTIMORE MIDDLE EAST RAF ORIGINAL 1942 VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice pics of a less remembered aircraft. The aircraft in post #74 is a Baltimore as the ebay note above testifies - they got it right this time, note the engine nacelles protruding aft of the wing trailing edge; in the Maryland, they were flush with the trailing edge.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

WWII: GLENN MARTIN (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1940 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: GLENN MARTIN (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1940 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





AR738

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Martin Model 167 Maryland Bomber at Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


It looks like they were taken during a air show at the base. Many of the aircraft have had their markings painted over, rather crudely I might add! Historical photograph. (Ruler is to show scale of photographs.).



www.ebay.com






Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND BOMBER SIR HUGH DOWDING VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 618273
> 
> ...



This was Dowding's "reward" for his efforts during th Battle of Britain, a posting as US "Air Ambassador", although to be fair, by the end of1940 he had been passed over for replacement as C-in-C Fighter Command a few times already, having held the post since 1936 and was due to retire in 1939 but was asked to stay on...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER DESERT ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN 167 MARYLAND RAF BOMBER DESERT ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND BOMBER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO CENSOR STAMP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GLENN MARTIN 167 MARYLAND BOMBER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO CENSOR STAMP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Western Desert



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GLENN MARTIN BOMBER SQUADRON Western Desert | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

beute captured














A73 abgeschossenes englisches Flugzeug- Royal Air Force | eBay


Entdecken Sie A73 abgeschossenes englisches Flugzeug- Royal Air Force in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

